# Wanting a Vizsla puppie



## Gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi guys,
My name is Gal from Nashville TN. And i fell in love with the Vizsla a few years ago. My neighbore had one and ever since i wanted one. 

Does anyone know about reputable breeders with possible recent/ upcoming litters? I would love getting a puppy. 

I would also love to hear any advice anyone might have 
Thanks.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Start a bucket list of all the things you would like to do and places you would like to visit.
Complete your list BEFORE getting a Vizsla. You will not have time to complete it after you get one. : :


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gal U have met the breed and want 1 - now start looking 4 a great hobby breeder - the forum has the ?'s to ask - #1 learn how 2 read the litter certificate - distance is not a problem - U will V living with the pup for the next 16 years !!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! You will find a lot of great info here both in the current threads and through the search function. 

I'm not familiar with the TN area, but best of luck finding the perfect companion for your home!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Gal,
As an unwritten rule, we tend not to push people toward one breeder or the other. Only you know your plans for the puppy and can, through careful research, select the right breeding lines and breeder for you. I'd start by sending an email to the person in charge of breeder referrals at a nearby vizsla club. Here is a link to all the regional clubs, http://vcaweb.org/clubs/clubs.shtml, then send a breeder that meets your criteria an introductory email, explaining why you want a v, who you are, and asking any questions that will help with your selection. Check the forum for good advice on how to choose a reputable breeder and if you want feedback on a specific breeder, feel free to ask. Good luck with your search! I took a year to find the right breeder and puppy for me--some on the forum have taken longer--so trust me when I say as hard as the waiting is, it is all worth it in the end.


----------



## Gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you guys.

I saw that there isn't any V club in TN. Does anyone know or live in TN (Nashville) and have some points on how to start the process of finding a breeder in the area?

I dont have a problem traveling to different states to find the perfect one but as a rule i know it is always better to start any search close to home and expend from there 

I know there are different breeders and that they are all different from one another. I do know what I want in my Vizsla and hopefully my wife and I will be able to find him/her soon.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RT - Very true - the truth is the bucket list becomes hunting hot spots & the other VVVVacations U plan 4 the pup 2 come along - no doVVn side 2 this - pups - guns - family & friends !!!!!!!!! great food on on the table & memories neVer lost in TIME !!!!!!!!! just haVe 2 add KENTUCKY BOURBON !!!!!!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Gal, I'd start reading posts and information on how to identify a quality breeder and what the warning signs are for one who is not. 

Once you know what you are looking for and have a list of good questions to ask, I would probably switch over to good old google. You should also email the nearest clubs, even if not in your state, and asking for information. Since there is not yet a club in TN, there may be a certain club which "takes over" that territory.


----------



## Gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Luv2laugh for the advice. What are the most important questions to ask a breeder? (In your eyes).... 

And again if there is anyone in Nashville area that might have some usufull info please let me know. I will continue my search.


----------



## daniellamarcella (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Gal,
I live in Nashville and my husband and I recently got a Vizsla puppy from a breeder in Alabama. We wanted our puppy sooner rather than later, so we went with him since he had pups available immediately. He was 85 years old and it was his last litter, but I did find a woman who lives about two hours away from Nashville who will have a litter coming up and ready around Christmastime. You might want to call her; she seemed really great. Her name is Chris, and her website is http://www.shelldonvizslas.us . Her phone number is 931 363 one six four seven. 
Let me know if you end up getting a Vizsla--I've been looking for a playmate for our pup, Vika, close to Nashville! Good luck!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome, Gal!

Here is a great thread started by REM (R E McCraith) on questions to ask a breeder 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8741.0.html

Good luck!


----------



## benconfused (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi,

I know this is an old thread but we are also in Nashville. We have 3 kids, 6, 5, and 2 and are looking at our first pet purchase probably next Fall. We saw someone with a Vizsla at Percy Warner a few weeks ago and that was my first encounter with the breed. Before that I was really looking at the Weimaraner but I think given the smaller size of the Vizsla, our house size and kids age, the Vizsla may be the better choice here.

I would really like to find some Nashville residents who own a Vizsla that would be willing to let us interact with one for a half hour or so. Mainly to see how my kids enjoy one.

We can meet where convenient for you at a park or something if anyone would be interested. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

benconfused said:


> ...
> I would really like to find some Nashville residents who own a Vizsla ...


If you do a "Search" for "Nashville", you'll find a few owners who live there. There is a very good chance that they are no longer active or don't read the forum regularly, so I would PM them.

Bob


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

benconfused said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is an old thread but we are also in Nashville. We have 3 kids, 6, 5, and 2 and are looking at our first pet purchase probably next Fall. We saw someone with a Vizsla at Percy Warner a few weeks ago and that was my first encounter with the breed. Before that I was really looking at the Weimaraner but I think given the smaller size of the Vizsla, our house size and kids age, the Vizsla may be the better choice here.
> 
> ...


A good way to meet reputable breeders will be at dog shows. Breeders will also mention any local organization they're affiliated with. These orgs have breed referral committees. There are two upcoming all breed shows in Nashville on October 10th and 11th sponsored by the Tri Star KC of Williamson County. You may want to check these shows and you'll meet some vizslas with great temperament and conformation.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder if Gal ever got her Vizsla??? I don't think she ever posted whether they did or not???
No photos, no name. Maybe Gal couldn't find a breeder, or the breeder dissuaded them from this breed?? 
Any body know or remember ??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of her last posts was putting a deposit down on a pup, but no posts since.

Some members become long time forum contributors, but others may not feel as comfortable sharing on a open forum. She has logged on this year, so a pm from benconfused might get a response.


----------



## benconfused (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you for all the feedback.

Dog show may be the way to go next month.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

If you're open to a rescue, there's a potential Vizsla Mix listed at a shelter in Camden, TN.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33266778/


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

dextersmom said:


> If you're open to a rescue, there's a potential Vizsla Mix listed at a shelter in Camden, TN.
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33266778/


Thats a great looking dog. I miss having a V every day. Maybe next year Ill start looking again. Still keeping my eyes open for a rescue up around my area.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello ajcoholic,
I took myself through your posts and pictures of Gibson... What a wonderful buddy you had.
We have some commonalities in our dog ownership, since we both lost our beloved pets at tender age to disease. My big difference is, 
I have never been dog-less. Moving from our 12 yr old weimaraner and baby V -to baby V and 5 yr old bloodhound, loosing baby V at 2 1/2 and adopting new baby V in 4 months (not planed & was big surprise). 
My Husband once said when our Weimy was 10... "I just can't imagine life without a dog" . But unlike you, we are retired, and kids are all grown, with out a dog, we are alone. BIG DIFFERENCE"

I just wanted you to know that I still feel your pain... loosing your very special friend... there is just no substitute for a beloved Vizsla buddy... I Know!!!
Looking at these " I want a puppy" posts must be very hard on you in your situation. IMO" Your time will come, and you will find your new little RED soul buddy... I just wanted you to know you and Gibby are still in my heart.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

benconfused said:


> Thank you for all the feedback.
> 
> Dog show may be the way to go next month.


Also, you can check out vizslaregistry.net and go to breeder registry which will show you breeders by state or go to the stud dog registry and contact the stud dog owners and ask who their studs were bred to then contact the breeders.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

tknafox2 said:


> Hello ajcoholic,
> I took myself through your posts and pictures of Gibson... What a wonderful buddy you had.
> We have some commonalities in our dog ownership, since we both lost our beloved pets at tender age to disease. My big difference is,
> I have never been dog-less. Moving from our 12 yr old weimaraner and baby V -to baby V and 5 yr old bloodhound, loosing baby V at 2 1/2 and adopting new baby V in 4 months (not planed & was big surprise).
> ...


Wow, that means so much! Thanks. I do miss Gib very much, although I have come to much better deal with it. A lot having the chance to share all my memories with you guys and my friends where I live too.

Not a day goes by that I am not lurking/reading here, and watching out for possible adoptees. But with our life currently I know my wife was correct in saying we need to wait a bit more before getting another dog in the family. Our youngest turns 1 tomorrow. Next summer will be probably the earliest I will seriously start looking.

In the mean time, I will keep reading about your dogs


----------

